# x86 oder amd64 auf einen Rechner mit 2Gig RAM?

## Erdie

Ich habe mir aus Hardware Kompatibilitätsgründen ein IBM Thinkpad T60 mit 2Gig RAM gebraucht gekauft. Ich brauche den cardbus Slot für meine RME HDSP Interfacekarte.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich x86 oder amd64 nehmen soll. X86 geht sparsamer mit dem RAM um. Ist x86 mittelfristig noch angesagt oder wird es bald Probleme geben? Momentan tendiere ich zu x86 eben weil es weniger Speicher frist. Wie ist die momentan die Situation?

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mv

2GB Ram sind massig für amd64, wenn Du nicht gerade massive Speichschleudern hast (etwa professionelle Bildbearbeitung betreibst oder generell 20-30 Fenster offen hast). Dann bringen Dir die paar Byte Einsparung auf 32 Bit aber auch nicht viel.

----------

## Erdie

Hmm .. hast eigentlich Recht, dann bin ich auch kompatibel zu meinen anderen Rechnern. Dann werde ich wohl nochmal anfangen ..

----------

## bell

Meine Erfahrung ist dass man mit amd64 unter Gentoo besser bedient ist als mit x86. Hab noch ein System mit x86 weil die Hardware kein 64 kann. Die Updates sind für x86 meistens später da als für amd64. Es scheint so dass der x86-Zweig schon vernachlässigt wird.

----------

## Erdie

Ich kann die x86_64 dvd nicht booten. Ich bekomme die  Meldung, die CPU würde x86_64 nicht unterstützen. Der Intel T2300 ist doch IMHO ein Core2 Prozessor und sollte das können. Das Notebook ist ein IBM Thinkpad T60. Irgendwie verstehe ich das jetz nicht ..

Gibt es bios optionen, mit denen man das abstellen kann?

----------

## Josef.95

Zum überprüfen ob die CPU wirklich 64bit unterstützt schaue am besten in den CPU-Flags der /proc/cpuinfo Ausgabe.

Wenn die "lm" Flag (Long Mode. (64bit Extension) dabei ist wird 64bit unterstützt.

----------

## firefly

der T2300 ist ein Core Duo ohne die 64Bit erweiterung. (AFAIK erst ab dem Core2 war auch 64Bit mit am board)

http://ark.intel.com/products/27233/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-T2300-%282M-Cache-1_66-GHz-667-MHz-FSB%29

----------

## Knieper

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Der Intel T2300 ist doch IMHO ein Core2 Prozessor und sollte das können.

 

Dürfte ein Core Duo sein, aber kein Core 2 und somit 32Bit. Fragestellung hat sich damit praktischerweise erledigt.   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

X86 wird noch lange angesagt sein, es sind ja die gleichen Pakete, die werden nur mit anderen Optionen kompiliert.

Bei den Laptops hat Intel einige CPUs gehabt, die es für den Desktop nicht gegeben hat.

Core, Core2 und Core2 Duo lautet die ganze Palette. Für den Desktop gab es eigentlich nur den letzten. Also aufpassen, was für ein Core. Und ansonsten ist Intels Namensgebung eher zur Verwirrung als zur Information gedacht. Der Core2 hat z.B. nur einen Kern.

Wenn da nur 32bit bootet, dann ist deine Frage sowieso beantwortet.

Ansonsten laufen einige Anwendungen unter 64bit schneller, weil Register/Befehlssatz verbessert wurden. Dafür dauert das Laden länger, weil die Binaries größer sind. Wenn du sehr CPU-lastige Anwendungen fährst, dann könnte das ein Vorteil sein. Speichernutzung und Ladezeit sprechen dagegen für 32bit. Das könnte sich auswirken, wenn die Platte nicht so flott ist.

----------

## Erdie

Jau  :Wink:  Die Entscheidung bleibt mir erspart. Ist auch ein Vorteil. Danke für die Unterstützung.

Mir ist überhaupt klar geworden, wie  geil doch abgehangene Hardware  sein kann. Ich steck da die Live CD rein und alles, wirklich alles funktioniert  out of the  box. Selbstverständlich mit wlan. Darüberhinaus ist der Radeon  R500 Grafikchip trotz seines geringen Stromverbrauchs erstaunlich leistungsfähig - weit über dem Intel  Chipsatzgedöns und xorg unterstützt ihn  nativ. Geiles, entspiegeltes 4x3 -Display hat er auch  noch mit 1440x900. Kann es noch besser gehen?

Bis jetzt macht die Installation Spaß. Genauso muß es laufen.

Wenn ich mich später nochmal  melde,  hat es dann doch nicht so gut geklappt lol.

-Erdie

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Darüberhinaus ist der Radeon  R500 Grafikchip trotz seines geringen Stromverbrauchs erstaunlich leistungsfähig - weit über dem Intel  Chipsatzgedöns und xorg unterstützt ihn  nativ. Geiles, entspiegeltes 4x3 -Display hat er auch  noch mit 1440x900. Kann es noch besser gehen?

 

Sicher  :Wink: 

Habe vor einer Woche für einen Bekannten ein TP L520 mit 1600x900 entspiegeltem (sebstredend) Display, 4GB RAM, i3-2350M eingerichtet. Aber das ist mit 700€ auch eine andere Preiskategorie wie deines.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> ...entspiegeltes 4x3 -Display hat er auch noch mit 1440x900...

 

1440x900 ist eher ein 16:10 Seitenverhältnis  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

ist auch 1400x1050 sorry ;9

----------

